# Mechanical advice needed



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

So I need opinions .... How far would a truck pulling a trailer with an automatic tranny last if the trans had NO fluid circulating thro the tranny oil cooler ?

The reason I ask is my rebuilt trans gave out and they are saying it's not their fault as I hooked up a cooler that had been plugged off with silicone...I find it hard to believe that it went as far as it did with NO oil cooler. There are other things that don't add up in their story as well.
I have done up a rather long letter to send him pointing them all out. It's a rather long read but i will post it up for further opinions on a seperate thread. Please give your opinion and reasoning here if you have any mechanical back ground....or not
Have a look at my other thread with the letter I made up and give me an opinion on it there. http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/letter-regarding-tranny-16175/
I am beside myself and stuck in a real bad spot. 
Thanks guys !!


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

How large of a trailer weighing how much and what is the towing capacity of the truck? If transmission fluid does not circulate through some sort of cooler, whether it be the radiator section or an external cooler does not mean to say your transmission will fry immediately. 

If the transmission has good air flow around it, that in itself will help cool the fluid as well. Good fluid will outperform poor fluid. New fluid will outperform old fluid. How much load is the transmission under? You could pull a trailer for several hundred miles if you were on flat land with few hills without damaging the transmission.

However...once the fluid begins to break down and the transmission overheats that is when the problems will start. You can do major damage once the tranny overheats!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

there are several thousand automatic cars/trucks with no transmission cooler in place, However that aside... im sorry to say but the shop is right, You put in the cooler, You didnt check to see if it was circulating.. You are to blame... your just looking to blame this on someone else... a transmission will go several thousand miles with limited fluid so long as the load is low... but when towing your loads/temperatures drastically raise... and by You installing an oil cooler that you did not check to see it was functioning properly... you have no basis for an argument and the law will see it as the same. Im not trying to be a jerk... but be prepared for this as im 99% sure this is whats going to happen (i used to be a mechanic before i went on disability)
but yeah just fyi as soon as youve touched anything a shop has done, they are no longer liable/accountable


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> there are several thousand automatic cars/trucks with no transmission cooler in place, However that aside... im sorry to say but the shop is right, You put in the cooler, You didnt check to see if it was circulating.. You are to blame... your just looking to blame this on someone else... a transmission will go several thousand miles with limited fluid so long as the load is low... but when towing your loads/temperatures drastically raise... and by You installing an oil cooler that you did not check to see it was functioning properly... you have no basis for an argument and the law will see it as the same. Im not trying to be a jerk... but be prepared for this as im 99% sure this is whats going to happen (i used to be a mechanic before i went on disability)
> but yeah just fyi as soon as youve touched anything a shop has done, they are no longer liable/accountable


Thanks ..i was looking for opinions....and yes some one to blame it on !! kinda like they appear to be doing to me :lol:. have a read here

http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/aqua-lounge-7/letter-regarding-tranny-16175/

and it may be more clear to as why i feel that way.
I dont think your a jerk btw ...but I had a hunch you were a mechanic .

I have installed 1000's of new radiators that have dust covers over the cooler lines and yet to see one that was plugged with silicone (no silicone used in the manufactureing of radiators ).Tho I never stated that above so there wasn't enough info.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

soooo....problem resolved !! they ARE going to fix the trans at no cost to me ....just got an e mail from them.
Happy happy day let me tell ya !!


----------

